
North Korean Defector Speaks Out - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000005940613/i-escaped-north-korea-heres-my-message-for-president-trump.html
======
ainiriand
This person should not get too much attention considering the amount of
fantasy in her mind.

[https://thediplomat.com/2014/12/the-strange-tale-of-
yeonmi-p...](https://thediplomat.com/2014/12/the-strange-tale-of-yeonmi-park/)

